# My New 2005 TCR Comp



## AzBiker2005 (Oct 24, 2004)

This is a photo(if it uploaded) of the new 2005 US TCR Comp. Graphics are a little more subdued than the Aussie web site. I like the graphics but a lot of people don't. I thought the old frames were kind of plain looking. This frame was a replacement for my TCR1 that cracked by the seatpost. Giant was very good about the warranty and had my new frame in about 3 days.


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice bike. Can you post some close ups? 

What happened to the seatpost area on the old frame? What was the cause?


----------



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Nice Frame*

I'm planning to purchase a 2005 TCR Comp in 2005.

I have a few questions,
1. Is the frame clear coated or a matted finish?
2. What is the color combo, gold/black?
3. Are the colors decals or paint?
4. Is the rear triangle painted black or plain black carbon?

Thanks for being patient.


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

*Seatpost crack?*

hey I'm curious too...what happened?


----------



## AzBiker2005 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Here are some close ups and answers*



Max-Q said:


> Nice bike. Can you post some close ups?
> 
> What happened to the seatpost area on the old frame? What was the cause?


Thanks. My old frame was a 2002 Aluminum TCR It cracked right below the seatpost gusset. The bike never had a major wreck and the sales rep said it was probably a defect from the factory. I only noticed when it started creaking and then saw it. The new bike is glossy clear coat and the stickers are underneath. The graphics look like some kind of wrap but they look very very good. They fade like paint I had to look closely to tell. The colors are silver fade to carbon weave with a blue color in it. The rear stays are carbon weave. I have about 150 miles on it now and I really like it. The wheel base is longer than my old TCR As you may notice the frames no longer have a indentation on the seat tube for the rear wheel. FYI I had to pay $400.00 for the upgrade to the carbon frame. I could get another Aluminum for free but with the new frames being about $1200 I figured it was a good buy. Carbon really does make a difference.


----------



## runrideswim (Aug 21, 2004)

*Downhill Wobble!?!*

I have a medium '05 TCR Comp 1 on order. Curious if you have noticed any wobbling while decending. There have been some complaints with previous models. Wondering if Giant changed the frame design (seat stays) in an effort to correct the problem?


----------



## Cycledelic (Nov 16, 2004)

I am eager to hear impressions about the new tcr0. It seems they have to be bought 'sight unseen' if you want one...

I am rather bulky at 210 and am also considering the Scott tcr1 w/ultegra 10.

I would like to hear from other 'heavier' riders regarding the aforementioned bikes.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

I like the graphics better than my '04's blue/silver stripes. Subtle and tasteful. I'd like to see how the longer wheelbase feels. I like longish chain stays like Merckx's century geometry has, but haven't had any twitchy problems from the short Giant TCR stays.


----------



## AzBiker2005 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Frame Wobble*



runrideswim said:


> I have a medium '05 TCR Comp 1 on order. Curious if you have noticed any wobbling while decending. There have been some complaints with previous models. Wondering if Giant changed the frame design (seat stays) in an effort to correct the problem?


I have not had any problems with wobble but the fastest I have ridden is only about 40mph. I did not notice any on my other TCR either. It tracks pretty well.


----------



## AzBiker2005 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Seat post slippage?*



Tig said:


> I like the graphics better than my '04's blue/silver stripes. Subtle and tasteful. I'd like to see how the longer wheelbase feels. I like longish chain stays like Merckx's century geometry has, but haven't had any twitchy problems from the short Giant TCR stays.


Have you had any issues with your seat post slipping down? Mine tends to slip a little and I have to adjust it every couple of rides.


----------



## bsgatherum (Aug 2, 2004)

*Weight Question*

Nice pics! What is the frame size? Could you please weigh the bike and post the results?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

AzBiker2005 said:


> Have you had any issues with your seat post slipping down? Mine tends to slip a little and I have to adjust it every couple of rides.


Mine did the same. Roughed up the surface below my setting with some 220 grit sandpaper and problem solved. Only take off enough to roughen up the surface and you'll be able to polish it back up if you decide to sell it.


----------

